# question about where to place TIP sign



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I drive a 2009 honda civic. I was hoping to place 2 signs, each behind the head rest that way its at eye level w/ the pax.

Problem is, that the upholstery is hard to stick anything to it. Its a fabric feel (very soft)

Any suggestions? I tried velcro, w/ a heavy duty tape backing but after a couple of days, its not sticking as well. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I have it on my window using sticker shield (can be removed and reapplied). Here is my sign.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm confused, wont it be an issue when you lower the window?

do you happen to have a version of that w/o the apple/android pay logos?

How much have you made in tips since using that? Thanks.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I'm confused, wont it be an issue when you lower the window?
> 
> do you happen to have a version of that w/o the apple/android pay logos?
> 
> How much have you made in tips since using that? Thanks.


No issue with the window

No sorry

Very little, but


----------



## mattmcdon8 (Apr 8, 2016)

What about using string/rope to wrap around the headrest? Or better, simple hooks? You could make yourself or probably find at a office supply store


----------

